# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Aneurysma - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Het aneurysma* 

Een aneurysma is een plaatselijke verwijding van een slagader, een soort uitstulping of bult. Deze verwijding ontstaat door een zwakke plek in de wand van een bloedvat. Een aneurysma ontstaat ongemerkt en groeit geleidelijk. Meestal veroorzaakt het geen ernstige klachten en wordt het bij toeval ontdekt. 
Op de plaats van de verwijding is de vaatwand uitgerekt en dunner geworden. Op deze zwakke plek kan een scheur ontstaan met als gevolg een levensbedreigende bloeding. Hoe groter het aneurysma, hoe groter de kans op scheuren. 
Een scheur of ruptuur veroorzaakt hevige buik- of rugpijn, een kloppende zwelling in de buik en een shock. De helft van de patiënten met een ruptuur van een aneurysma overlijden voor zij het ziekenhuis bereiken. Van de patiënten die wel in het ziekenhuis komen en een spoedoperatie ondergaan overlijdt de helft. Slechts één op de vier patiënten overleeft dus een ruptuur van een aneurysma.
Daarnaast is in een aneurysma de bloedstroom verstoord, waardoor zich een bloedstolsel kan vormen. Dit stolsel kan loslaten en een slagader blokkeren. 


*Hoe ontstaat een aneurysma?* 

Een aneurysma ontstaat door slagaderverkalking (atherosclerose). 
Maar atherosclerose is niet de enige oorzaak. Naast afwijkingen in opbouw en stevigheid van de vaatwand spelen ook bepaalde ontstekingsreacties een rol. Erfelijke stoornissen in de opbouw en stevigheid van de vaatwand, kunnen bijvoorbeeld leiden tot het ontstaan van aneurysma's op jeugdige leeftijd. Uit onderzoek gebleken dat bij mannen met een aneurysma van de buikslagader ook hun broers een verhoogde kans hebben op het ontwikkelen van een dergelijk aneurysma. 
Aneurysma's komen vooral voor bij mannen boven 60 jaar.


*Waar ontstaat een aneurysma?* 

 Een aneurysma kan in elke slagader ontstaan. Maar het komt meest voor in de lichaamsslagader (aorta) en begint veelal in de buik, een eindje onder de aftakking naar de nieren en eindigt boven de splitsing naar het linker- en rechterbeen. Soms zijn ook zijtakken van de aorta verwijd. Een verwijding van de buikslagader wordt in medische termen een 'Aneurysma van de Aorta Abdominalis' (AAA) genoemd. De normale aorta heeft in de buik een doorsnede van ongeveer twee centimeter. Is de doorsnede meer dan drie centimeter, dan spreken we van een aneurysma. 
 Een aneurysma kan ook aan het hart ontstaan (en aanleiding geven tot een plotse hartdood )
 Als een aneurysma in de hersenen aanwezig is kan ze de oorzaak zijn van een hersenbloeding die een beroerte of vaak de dood als gevolg kan hebben.


*Onderzoek van het aneurysma* 

Meestal wordt een aneurysma eerder toevallig ontdekt naar aanleiding van een onderzoek van de buik. Eens vastgesteld, moet de evolutie op de voet worden gevolgd. Dit gebeurt met echografie. 
Indien een operatie wordt overwogen, dan zal een CT-scan van de buik gemaakt worden om de preciese ligging van het aneurysma in beeld te brengen.


*Behandeling* 

Als een aneurysma wordt ontdekt, kan besloten worden tot een operatie waarbij het aneurysma door een vaatprothese wordt vervangen. Zeker wanneer het gaat om een aneurysma van de aorta, is het een risicovolle operatie, onder meer door het grote bloedverlies.
Is het aneurysma nog klein (onder de 5 cm), dan wegen de voordelen van een operatie niet op tegen de nadelen. Toch is niet alleen de absolute omvang van belang, maar ook de snelheid waarmee het aneurysma groeit. Wanneer het aneurysma snel groeit, dan kan dat een reden zijn om tot een operatie over te gaan.
Bij mannen kan na de operatie de erectie of de zaadlozing verstoord zijn. 
Sinds enkele jaren bestaat een nieuwe behandelingsmethode. Hierbij wordt via een kleine operatie in de lies een kunststof vaatprothese in opgevouwen toestand via de liesslagader opgeschoven tot in de buikslagader. Daar wordt de endoprothese uitgevouwen. Deze prothese verstevigt de uitgerekte bloedvatwand. Het voordeel van deze behandeling is dat het een minder zware operatie is dan de operatie via de buik. 
Deze ingreep kan niet bij iedereen worden uitgevoerd. Bovendien bestaan er twijfels over het effect op de lange duur. Ook kunnen er nog steeds verwikkelingen optreden, zoals een afsluiting van de beenvaten, een hartinfarct, aantasting van de nierfunctie&


*Nabehandeling* 

Na een operatie voor een aneurysma zal u waarschijnlijk levenslang geneesmiddelen moeten nemen om de bloedstolling te remmen. 
Ook zullen alle factoren die atherosclerose in de hand werken, moeten worden aangepakt 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

